# Pretty Please w/ Bones on Top heheheh



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

*YAY Touche' is a semi finalist*

Come on everyone!!!! We need an APBT in there with those fluffy butts for the finals  One of the Grand prizes is that they donate 10,000 to an animal cause .... so I have to keep trying

Please Vote for Touche' !!! Pretty Please w/ Yummy Bones on Top heheheh
http://www.bissell.com/redirect.asp?page_id=47193&Pet=162
this is her entry picture:










*You can only vote once* because duplicate votes get disqualified. So please peek and VOTE ASAP please. But hurry voting closes on 4-15 tomorrow.
:woof: :woof: :woof: :woof: :woof: *Thanks!!!!!!!!*:woof: :woof: :woof: :woof: :woof:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Done!! Now where's my treat?? J/P


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I voted for your dog over my own I better get 2 bones!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks!!!!



Sydney said:


> I voted for your dog over my own I better get 2 bones!


  
Your baby isn't really in it too is she???

I know a pict of sw_df27's dog and her link was posted already so I waited until the last day to put the link to Touche' up here

We should have done one big thread with them all.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

DONE!!! I looked through all the pics last time someone posted and I saw LOTS of pitbulls.....but none from this forum!!! I'm glad this link was already set to her pic!!!!:roll:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> Your baby isn't really in it too is she???
> ...


Im not really sure I put her picture in like a week or so ago...I haven't really followed it, that's why I voted for your pup! Good LUCK!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I'll let you all know if I hear any good news!

Fingers and Paws crossed!



Sydney said:


> Im not really sure I put her picture in like a week or so ago...I haven't really followed it, that's why I voted for your pup! Good LUCK!


:cheers: Well give your pretty gal lots of loving from me.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

you go it!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks!

Last Day to add Your Vote!!!:cheers:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I got there too late, but I noticed Touche got an honorable mention...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

doesany one know whose winning?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You can click on the link to see the winners. If you go, it will say, "Voting has ended." Then, under that, there's a link that says "Winners." 

(Something like that anyways....)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.bissell.com/Voting_Period_14.aspx
Honorable Mentions: advance to the semi-finals for our new pet model selection!

YAY she moves on!!!!!up: up: up:


----------



## natdidier (Sep 26, 2006)

Congrats for making it to the semi's! Most of the winners on that site were retrievers, don't they know that pitts shed too!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

natdidier said:


> Congrats for making it to the semi's! Most of the winners on that site were retrievers, don't they know that pitts shed too!!!!


 LOL I noticed that too!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

yayy...give her a good scratch behind the ear from us!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

yay!! Whooo-hoooo!!!:woof: :thumbsup: :clap:


----------

